# Nicks low tech



## nickmcmechan (27 Jul 2014)

[DOUBLEPOST=1406496975][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406497031][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## nickmcmechan (27 Jul 2014)




----------



## Vivian Andrew (28 Jul 2014)

Wow u got a forest down there


----------



## tim (28 Jul 2014)

Looks great nick.


----------



## nickmcmechan (28 Jul 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Wow u got a forest down there




And that's the tank after trimming about a bucketful of leaves out![DOUBLEPOST=1406544304][/DOUBLEPOST]





tim said:


> Looks great nick.


Thanks [DOUBLEPOST=1406544773][/DOUBLEPOST]Flora

Various crypts, lots and lots and lots of them
Java fern
Java moss
Xmas moss
Various Anubias
Hygrophila poly
Penny wort 
Frogbit
Accidental duckweed
Aponogenton crispus red
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Echinodorus rose

Fauna 

Chilli rasboras
Endlers
Pseudomugli plasma neon rainbow red
Zebra Otos
Bamboo shrimp
Cherry shrimp
Bee shrimp
Zebra nerite
Mts
Pygmy cories[DOUBLEPOST=1406544808][/DOUBLEPOST]Oh and soil substrate capped with sand


----------

